# My Project #1



## Grimhad (Jul 17, 2013)

This is some scenery that I done a wile ago. I want to combine them both to make one. with some hints and tips from you fellows on Heresy I now know to use things like MDF for my base and Glycerine for my foliage....


I will be posting as I progress .....

Grimhad


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza (Aug 5, 2010)

Looking good so far, I'm looking forwards to seeing how you get on with this. I've got a couple of terrain projects still sitting in the wing waiting for me to get motivation to go back and finish them so hopefully seeing you progress on this will be the kick in the ass thT I need.


----------



## neferhet (Oct 24, 2012)

So far, so good!


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Nice so far. What are you using for the blocks, styrofoam?


----------



## Grimhad (Jul 17, 2013)

*My Project #1 update*

yah its Styrofoam. you can by them off Ebay in the little blocks.

well this is what iv got done so far ....


----------



## Grimhad (Jul 17, 2013)

*Project #1 Update 2*

Foliage added


----------



## neferhet (Oct 24, 2012)

Effective and simple: the way i like it. Really a nice piece of terrain. Are you going to add some rubble and detail on the base?


----------



## Grimhad (Jul 17, 2013)

yah. that's just as far as I got last night before I sacked it for bed.

The problem Im having is this is my 1st proper peace of terrain so don't really know what to do to make the base not look o plane..??

any tips ?

Thanks for the poss feedback

Grimhad


----------



## Dakingofchaos (Sep 29, 2009)

Looking good, in regards to the base theres a couple of things you could try:
- Blood trail leading to a mutilated corpse; this will make it look like the site of a grizzy battle
- A wee communication node thing; this will make it look like a 'rear line' outpost
- A 'mysterious canister' or other equally elaborate objective marker. That would make it a nice centre piece if you decide to take up gaming.

Alternatively instead of glueing them onto the base you could model them separately and just set them/magnetise them to make it more versatile


----------



## Grimhad (Jul 17, 2013)

Cool I like the grizzy battle, could have some fun with that.

i'll have a look online see what sort of ides I can get and do some pen to paper work and see what I can come up with.

Grimhad


----------



## neferhet (Oct 24, 2012)

As a generic idea, you could add rubble, bushes and bones. dakingofchaos has some awesome ideas! other thinks that come to mind:
-Some broken weapons in a pile, 
-a major rubble pile, like some crumbled area of the ruins
-statues


----------



## Grimhad (Jul 17, 2013)

Grizzy battle with a weapons pile sound like a good one. what do you think about the sandy floor ? It just looks a bit plane it needs some colour or something ?????

Thanks for all the tips guys its a big help.

Grimhad


----------



## revilo44 (Sep 17, 2010)

Looks nice so far. Yea as neferhet said It would look good with some rubble and stuff.


----------



## neferhet (Oct 24, 2012)

Usually the floor needs to be painted, otherwise it will alwais stand up as the "unpainted/unfinished" part of the terrain. You always want to paint even pebbles, in pebbles colours. You want it "sandy": paint it sandy. Brown base and the highlighting to yellow until you reach the soft bleached bone drybrush on the uppermost surfaces of the sand pavement.


----------



## Dakingofchaos (Sep 29, 2009)

Highlighting sand is easy too, all you need to do is work up gradually on dry brushes. I don't like the GW sand, i think it's too fine. I like Woodland Scenics coarse stuff, it takes paint really well! If you intend using it for gaming it's mabye worth varnishing it too, a gloss varnish on gravel looks nice I think, plus theres no rebasing a few years down the line.


----------



## neferhet (Oct 24, 2012)

Dakingofchaos said:


> HIf you intend using it for gaming it's mabye worth varnishing it too, a gloss varnish on gravel looks nice I think, plus theres no rebasing a few years down the line.


very wise advice. Make it yours @Grimhad


----------



## Grimhad (Jul 17, 2013)

i see sounds like a plane thanks for the tips.

iv not been doing any thing for the last day or so.

im getting back on it tonight so i'll post updates with some of the things i'll be doing tonight.

Grimhad


----------



## Grimhad (Jul 17, 2013)

just had an idea for what I can add to make this epic.

im going to build up the back with some more blocks so it looks more like a room then add some Broken Columns then put a Dead Terminator Objective with loads of vines coming off the block work and on to the Dead Terminator.

can you see it ??

Grimhad


----------



## Dakingofchaos (Sep 29, 2009)

Sounds Awesome! Try putting the termie objective on a base and just setting it in the corner or whatever; means you can take it out and put it safe so it doesn't get smashed up in a box like mine did  The vines sound awesome, you gonna green stuff it or try some etched brass foilage?


----------



## Grimhad (Jul 17, 2013)

arr sounds like a plan.

well for the vines, if you look at the wall to the front iv used rolling baki it works a treat (coat in pva glue and let it set ) stops the rot. 

Grimhad


----------



## neferhet (Oct 24, 2012)

nice idea for the objective! i second that!


----------



## Grimhad (Jul 17, 2013)

yah I though I sounded good. just time to put the vision to reality lol

only problem is I now need to go and buy the bits lol 

just made a little to much green stuff so I though id make a door for the project. 

im don't know if im going to use it yet ????

Grimhad


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

Great piece of scenery and i really like what you're planning! I've just started scratch building some scenery and this has given me some great ideas :victory:


----------



## Grimhad (Jul 17, 2013)

this is my 1st proper go at scenery so I think its going well, with all the pos feedback im getting.

just need my supply's to get here so I can crack on.

what sort of ideas you getting. iv found bn on here is good for ideas more heads are better than one lol 

Grimhad


----------



## Dakingofchaos (Sep 29, 2009)

Nice work on that door - it's good to see a flat sculpt that isnt covered in fingerprints! I've never thought of using baccy for vines thats a good idea, although admittingly I'd rather smoke it! Does it smell at all?


----------



## Grimhad (Jul 17, 2013)

the best thing i found for sculpting is to use a mix of glistening and a drop of water. it stops it being so sticky and its easy to get the finger prints off with just a rub.

no if you coat the baki in pva glue it will protect it and stop it decaying. i dont smell its fine. 

Grimhad


----------



## Grimhad (Jul 17, 2013)

na its fine lol if you coat it in pva then add it befor it drys you can still bend it and use it as u wish but it will stop it smelling and decaying.

I use a mix of water and glycerin realy helps it not being so sticky and make it easy to rub off finger prints.


Grimhad


----------



## Grimhad (Jul 17, 2013)

Hay all

sorry I haven't posted any updates been doing some bits and waiting for things to arrive.

well this is what I made wile I was waiting ??

Grimhad


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Very nice columns, I've always wanted to do a assault squad leaping off one of those. Just green stuff to make them?


----------



## Grimhad (Jul 17, 2013)

I used a fine tip permi marker and cut it in half a 45 angle. then used kebab sticks glued to the outside. filled the top in with green stuff and made the base with green stuff. the base's are not very good but they will be covered with rubble and moss.

not long to do and a lot easier than I thought it would be

Grimhad


----------



## Grimhad (Jul 17, 2013)

*Easy*

This takes about 30 - 45 min. Easy and Simple way to make columns.


Grimhad


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

That is remarkably simple and bloody effective way of doing that! Well done? Have you considered turning that into a tutorial?


----------



## Grimhad (Jul 17, 2013)

Thanks.

How do I do that. is it a case of going to the tutorial section and post it there?

Grimhad


----------



## neferhet (Oct 24, 2012)

Grimhad said:


> Thanks.
> 
> How do I do that. is it a case of going to the tutorial section and post it there?
> 
> Grimhad


yes you should. That is a very good way to have some godly looking colums!


----------



## Grimhad (Jul 17, 2013)

Well iv put it up in the tutorial section about 2 days ago still waiting for it to pe aproved.

so we will see..

Grimhad


----------



## Cypher871 (Aug 2, 2009)

Grim, I am going to approve your tutorial but I would ask that you upload the pictures into your personal gallery and insert them into the body of the text rather than have them as attachments at the bottom of the tutorial. If your not sure how to do this please read the 'guide to submitting your tutorial' here.

Any problems give me a shout

Cy


----------



## Grimhad (Jul 17, 2013)

*Been Away*

Hay this is what iv been doing to my columns and adding to my project (Dead Hulk). Hulk is no where near finished...

see what you think...

Grimhad


----------



## Dakingofchaos (Sep 29, 2009)

Looking good! Are those vines made from baccy as well or is that clump?


----------



## Grimhad (Jul 17, 2013)

no that's just clump at the moment im going to add baki to it and see how it looks.

I was thinking of soaking some baki and some clump in a watered down white maybe light grey and using that over some of the ruins.

Grimhad


----------



## Grimhad (Jul 17, 2013)

*coming along nicely*

This is the latest work iv been doing.


----------



## Dakingofchaos (Sep 29, 2009)

Looking good


----------



## neferhet (Oct 24, 2012)

not bad this far. you shoul work on the highlighting and the shadowing. a simple linear hghlight and a dark wash would do miracles.


----------



## Iraqiel (May 21, 2008)

Grimhad said:


> the latest work iv been doing.


That's a really nice model and paint job you've done there Grim, good work. I'm also a big fan of your columns, I will have to get on top of that soon when I start doing more non-GW terrain!


----------

